# Damsel has small litter of BIG fawn babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Damsel and Lordy Lordy produced three babies five days ago. LL had been put in separate quarters just the night before, so I was surprised as she didn't look that big, but here they are.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

They are wonderful!<3


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Really sweet.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like those :mrgreen:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Fat baby (in the second pic) is so fat he has no front legs. Well done, lady.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

I couldn't believe how big they were, with rolls of fat upon rolls of fat, when they were born!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Lovely! One almost looks like a Dutch, too!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are so big compared to Damsel!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, they ARE huge. Hope mum can cope.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

With only three to nurse, I'm sure she'll do fine! their eyes opened a day ago, and they are already starting to cruise about the tank looking for other stuff to eat.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

That's good. They sure do look like big healthy babies to me.


----------

